# Second Studio Post - Audi RSQ3 New Car Detail - ATD Detailing, Derby



## ATD Detailing (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys, how are we all? Here's our 2nd studio post.

First of all some information about myself, my name is Arun and I run ATD Detailing based in Derby, East Midlands. I have been detailing for around 6 years, set up business last year.

www.atd-detailing.co.uk

www.facebook.com/atddetailing

Since the start of this year we have been doing a bit of work for our friends at a little exhaust company called Milltek Sport. They called me up recently and said that they had bought a new car, an Audi RSQ3, I didn't even realise Audi made this model until Milltek Sport delivered the car to me and what an awesome car it is!

The one in question was Daytona Grey and luckily had not been prepared by the dealership, it had been washed since by the guys at Milltek when they got it, there were a few defects in the paintwork but weren't too bad, nothing we couldn't sort anyway!

Onto the pictures! As usual we started off with a thorough rinse down and sprayed a strong mix of Britemax Grime-out onto the tyres and arches, then the rest of the car was also sprayed with a weaker mix of degreaser to remove any dealership/transport waxes. Tyres and arches were agitated, then Valet Pro wheel cleaner with Wheel Woolies were used to clean the wheels.

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-01 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-04 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-05 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-06 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

The wheels/arches and the rest of the car was thoroughly rinsed, next up was the pre-wash snow foam. We used Glanz Snow Foam from Shop'n'Shine. Valet pro detailing brushes were then used to make sure there was no hidden or trapped dirt in all the crevices of the car.

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-08 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-09 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-10 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Then onto the front grill, anyone that has worked on an RS will know that the honeycomb grills are a nightmare! I've got a small Wheel Woolie which I use specifically for these grills!

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-11 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

The car was rinsed down again, followed by the 2 bucket method wash. We tend to use a selection of mitts, my new favourite being the Gtechniq WM2

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-12 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Next up was the decontamination, we went around the car to check for any tar, with the car being new tar was minimal. The whole car was then sprayed with Valet Pro Dragon's Breath to remove any fallout. This was followed up with clay to remove any bonded contaminants.

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-13 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-14 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

The car was then dried off using a Metrovac Air Blaster. Once dried the car was wiped down and I began polishing. Koch Chemie M2.01 was used to enhance the gloss, any deeper marks were removed using H8.02.

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-17 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-16 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

The whole car was wiped down with Gtechniq Panel Wipe, once wiped down we started with the coatings. First off was Gtechniq C1 to leave a durable long lasting layer.

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-15 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-19 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

The C1 was left overnight to cure, next morning it was time for Gtechniq EXOv2 to leave a super slick layer with awesome water behaviour. All Exterior surfaces including glass and wheels were coated to make sure the car was well protected.

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-22 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Then onto the finishing touches to make sure the car was perfect before it went out

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-20 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-21 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-23 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

....and the finished result!

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-24 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-26 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-27 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-29 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-30 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-32 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-33 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-34 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-37 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-40 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-44 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-43 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Audi-RSQ3-New-Car-Detail-Gtechniq-42 by Arun Bhardwaj, on Flickr

Enjoyed working on this one, proper awesome car! What do you think?


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

That's the first RSQ3 that I've seen, very nice. It's hard to beat the rotor arm wheels on the Audi's. Certainly plenty of honeycomb on that grill! Nice job gents!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Me too, nice work Arun it looks great.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work and pictures


----------



## ATD Detailing (Aug 7, 2015)

6stw said:


> That's the first RSQ3 that I've seen, very nice. It's hard to beat the rotor arm wheels on the Audi's. Certainly plenty of honeycomb on that grill! Nice job gents!


You're right there, it's a winning combination! Thanks for the kind words :thumb:



ColinG said:


> Me too, nice work Arun it looks great.


Thank you Colin 



Zetec-al said:


> Nice work and pictures


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cracking on on this car!

Anyone else notice how much that exhaust looks like a last minute add on, it looks so aftermarket it's terrible!


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

the more i see these the more i like them.

great results there mate


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work mate and stunning car

Do have a soft spot for these actually!

Are those SGS Engineering stands and jack I spot in one of the later pics too?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Only seen one before and up till then i didnt know they made them, annoying for me is the rs always includes the twin oval pipes which strangely this doesnt have and for is a let down


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Except it is the original exhaust... seen a few of these at my local Audi dealership 

Thought the same then also, it looks really really stupid for a very expensive car at £40-£50k.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------

